# Digitalradio nach dem DAB-Standard: Behördenwillkür



## jupp11 (23 August 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/63090


> Auf der anderen Seite wird das analoge UKW-Signal spätestens 2015 abgeschaltet.


Das hört sich so harmlos an und ist ja noch weit weit weg , die Konsequenz ist aber,
 dass dann jedes Kofferadio, jeder Heimtuner, jedes Weckradio Elektronikschrott ist.

der Riesenunterschied zu DVBT ist , dass es:
1. nur wenige (ca 5% der TV-Empfänger betrifft, bei Hörfunk 100% ) 
2. es beim TV-Empfänger nicht so tragisch ist  (außer dem Preis) 
 ein Kästchen (DVBT-Box) davor zu schalten
3. Diejenigen, die es überhaupt betrifft einen  echten Vorteil haben, indem
 sie statt der üblichen 3-4 Ortsprogramme bis zu 24 Programme empfangen können

Hier sieht es völlig anders aus: 
für den "Gewinn" an Qualität, wird praktisch alles zu Schrott degradiert 
es wird keine Vorschaltboxes geben, weil die keinen Sinn machen, es müssen 
komplett neue Geräte gekauft werden,
 vom Weckradio bis zum "Ghettoblaster" und zum Homereceiver  

Was das Ganze einen  so erbost:  es ist nicht der Markt,  der das entscheidet 
sondern brutale Behördenwillkür

j.


----------



## News (23 August 2005)

> es wird kein Vorschaltboxes geben, weil die keinen Sinn machen


 Bei Ghettoblastern, Küchen- und Autoradios wohl nicht, weil i.d.R. die Anschlussmöglichkeit fehlt.
Homereceiver mit Eingängen (z.B. Cinch oder Digitaleingang) könnte man dagegen mit einer Vorschaltbox weiter benutzen - als Verstärker.
Ich glaube schon, dass es entsprechende Boxen geben wird.
Genau genommen ginge das schon jetzt. Ich besitze eine DAB-Box von Terratec - die recht teuer war, aber die Preise könnten ja fallen.
Diese Box gibt den Ton per Kopfhörerbuchse, digital per Buchse oder USB und auch per Cinchbuchse aus.


----------



## jupp11 (23 August 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Homereceiver mit Eingängen (z.B. Cinch oder Digitaleingang) könnte man dagegen mit einer Vorschaltbox weiter benutzen - als Verstärker.


der damit totgelegt ist 


			
				News schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Ghettoblastern, Küchen- und Autoradios wohl nicht, weil i.d.R. die Anschlussmöglichkeit fehlt.


nicht nur deswegen
1: Kofferradios/Ghettoblaster  laufen auf Batterie
2. Das Vorschaltgerät ist (mindestens) dreimal so groß wie das Radio 
3. der Qualitätsgewinn ist pure Phantasie, da dazu auch das entsprechende Verstärker/Lautsprecherequipment gehört 
das bei vollem Dynamikausnutzung nur den Eigenheimbesitzer oder Eigentumswohnungsinhaber
 vor fristloser Kündigung bewahrt...

Die volle Audiobandbreite  steht eh nur  Fledermäusen zur Verfügung: 
Der durchschnittliche Erwachsene hört maximal noch  10-12 kHz 
(getestet) 

 j.

PS: das ändert nichts an der Tatsache, das nicht der Markt entscheidet , sondern 
etwas oktruiert wird:  "friss Vogel oder stirb"


----------



## TSCoreNinja (23 August 2005)

Ach, wer hört denn im Jahre 2015 überhaupt noch Radio? Da wird das Ganze via UMTS auf das eierlegende Wollmilchsau-Handy gestreamt, dass es die Netzbetreiberkassen klingeln lässt... 

BTW, um hier auch etwas ernsthafteres  beizusteuern: DVB-T unterstützt auch Radio, warum nicht das? Dann hätte man wenigstens die Anzahl der Vorschaltboxen gering gehalten...


----------



## jupp11 (23 August 2005)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> BTW, um hier auch etwas ernsthafteres  beizusteuern: DVB-T unterstützt auch Radio, warum nicht das? Dann hätte man wenigstens die Anzahl der Vorschaltboxen gering gehalten...


jep , seltsam warum eigentlich nicht, warum noch ein Standard? bei DVBT ist im Audio-Bereich gähnende Leere
( und  würde überhaupt  nicht mit Analog-Broadcasting kollidieren...

j.


----------



## News (23 August 2005)

DVB-T ist AFAIK nicht geeignet für mobilen Empfang bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten, also im Auto.
Ob die Vorschaltboxen wirklich groß sein müssen, wird sich zeigen. Die Miniaturisierung schreitet ja immer weiter voran.
Es wird u.a. bestimmt kleine USB-Sticks für PCs geben - wie schon jetzt für DVB-T. Ob die dann auch Ausgänge für die Stereoanlage haben, ist natürlich eine andere Frage.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 August 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> DVB-T ist AFAIK nicht geeignet für mobilen Empfang bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten, also im Auto..


Das hat noch nie jemand getestet, also wirklich nur deine ganz persönliche Annahme
Auf die fast schon brutale von oben Verordnungspolitik gehst du gar nicht ein.

 Warum soll und darf der Kunde eigentlich nicht selber entscheiden, was er will?
 Es wird ihm auf´s  Auge gedrückt, ob er will oder nicht , seltsames  Verständnis von freier Marktwirtschaft 


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Doch die große Mehrheit der Hörer bleibt dem UKW-Radio treu


Also sieht die überwäligende Mehrheit keinen Nutzen darin, die "Killerapplikation" ist 
nebulös, als drückt man es mit Gewalt durch.


----------



## News (23 August 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Das hat noch nie jemand getestet


Für den mobilen DVB-T-Radio-Empfang dürfte Ähnliches gelten wie für den DVB-TV-Empfang. Und dieser reicht zumindest laut Netzwelt bis 120 km/h.
Ich habe schon einiges zu dem Thema gelesen, manche hatten beim DVB-TV schon Probleme ab 30 km/h (Quelle müsste ich erst wiederfinden, dazu habe ich im Moment leider keine Zeit).
Jedenfalls ist es keine "persönliche Meinung". Ich glaube, u.a. auch in der Wikipedia sind die Unterschiede DAB/DVB-T im Mobilbetrieb erklärt.
Bei Bedarf reiche ich später gern Quellen nach.


> Auf die fast schon brutale von oben Verordnungspolitik gehst du gar nicht ein.


Muss ich auch nicht. Das haben andere hier schon getan, ich möchte mich erst einmal nur zu technischen Aspekten äußern.


----------



## IT-Schrauber (23 August 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> News schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Einspruch, mobile Empfänger für DVB-T sind am Markt und je nach Modell für Maximalgeschwindigkeiten von ca. 120 bis 190 km/h spezifiziert. Ich bin zumindest schon ab und zu mal schneller als 120 unterwegs und möchte schon trotzdem noch Verkehrsfunk haben  

Und wenn ich mal ueberlege was von Herstellerangaben bei Elektronik so manchmal zu halten ist, wage ich auch an den 190 mal etwas zu zweifeln.

Vorschaltboxen fürs Autoradio könnte es durchaus geben, schon länger gibts kleine Module die in die Antennenleitung eingeschliffen werden (so gross wie ein Block aus 2-3 Streichholzschachteln) und Audiosignale z.B. vom tragbaren CD/MP3-Player auf einer konfigurierbaren UKW-Frequenz ans Autoradio übertragen. Darüberhinaus sind die allermeisten Autoradios heute schon ab Werk mit zusätzlichen Audioeingängen z.B. für CD-Wechsler vorgerüstet, die technische Machbarkeit ist also nicht das grosse Problem. Mal ganz davon abgesehen, dass bis 2015 ein guter Teil der Geräte eh schon E-Muell sein wird.

Allerdings sehe auch ich das Problem, dass mal wieder in blinder Entscheidungs- und Regulierungswut sinnlos Gelder verheizt werden. Nur was kann man dagegen tun? Lobbyist werden? 

<Verschwörungstheorie>
Passt übrigens gut in den Masterplan der Musik- und Filmindustrie. Aller Content wird nur noch digital und natuerlich mit DRM vertrieben, damit auch ja keiner zu wenig bezahlt. Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass die breite Masse irgendwann mal aus der Fernsehhypnose aufwacht und zivilen Ungehorsam gegen diese Methoden übt. Ich kaufe schon heute keine CDs mit Abspielschutz mehr, auch wenns weh tut (einige Sachen vermisse ich schon arg, oft im Radio gehört und dann nicht als CD kaufen können...). Ich boykottiere Klingeltöne und ähnlichen Tand und versuche mein bestes, mein Umfeld entsprechend zu "erziehen" 
</Verschwörungstheorie>


----------



## TSCoreNinja (23 August 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Warum soll und darf der Kunde eigentlich nicht selber entscheiden, was er will?
> Es wird ihm auf´s  Auge gedrückt, ob er will oder nicht , seltsames  Verständnis von freier Marktwirtschaft


Um die Aussage mal etwas zu relativieren, es gibt schon einen Grund, warum bestimmte Dinge wie Frequenzbänder und Übertragungsstandards gesetzlich geregelt werden. Oft geht nämlich ein Gerangel der Firmen um solche Dinge zu Lasten der Konsumenten. Wer dafür ein Beispiel haben will: der Mobilfunkmarkt in den USA vs. dem Rest der Welt (in den USA wollte jeder Provider sein eigenes Süppchen kochen, was dazu geführt hat, dass  die etwa 3-5 Jahre in der Entwicklung hinterherhinkten). Oder die HDTV Ready Fernseher, die alles andere als zukunftssicher sind.


----------



## Captain Picard (23 August 2005)

IT-Schrauber schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings sehe auch ich das Problem, dass mal wieder in blinder
> Entscheidungs- und Regulierungswut sinnlos Gelder verheizt werden. Nur was kann man dagegen tun? Lobbyist werden?


Danke, dann sind wir ja nicht ganz allein in der Skepsis gegenüber dem "von oben aufs Auge drücken Wahn" 
auch der 16:9 Standard ist kein vom Markt geforderter/gewollter  Standard,  sondern wurde auf Auge gedrückt.
Die Diskussionen dazu gibts endlos im WWW
(Handydisplays in 16:9 (Breitleinwandformat) solls auch schon bald  geben  ) 
nicht alles was technisch machbar ist,  ist ist auch sinnvoll 

abgesehen davon, dass das,   was da über den Äther gejagt wird, eh nur selten zum Einschalten verlockt...

Software ist immer noch (bei mir jedenfalls ) der Hauptgrund den Einschaltknopf zu betätigen
und nicht ob Fledermäuse  was davon haben 

cp


----------



## News (23 August 2005)

OK, jetzt hab ich noch mal kurz nachgeschaut. Es ist bei DVB-T offenbar stark abhängig von Empfangsgerät und Antenne - und von der Nähe zum Sender. Bessere Geräte schaffen den Empfang offenbar oft auch bei mehr als 120 km/h.
Laut Erfahrungsberichten aus der Region Berlin sind bei DVB-TV 160 km/ möglich, siehe:
http://www.netscape.de/index.jsp?cid=491459&pageId=6&sg=Computer_AudioVideo_Ratgeber
Andere nennen DVB-T aber nur "bedingt mobiltauglich", siehe:
http://forum.digitalfernsehen.de/forum/showthread.php?t=79356


----------



## jupp11 (23 August 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Andere nennen DVB-T aber nur "bedingt mobiltauglich",


Ist Autoradio  der Maßstab aller Dinge?  Die wahrscheinlich meisten "Hörgeschädigten", 
die bei geschlossenen Fenstern das  Radio in anderen Fahrzeugen übertönen,   dürften ihren CD-Player 
einsetzen, um Blasen auf  dem Lack ihres Fahrzeuges zu erzielen 
bzw.   Beulen vom letzten Crash rauszudrücken  

j.

PS: Korrektur:  es ist *nicht* Behördenwillkür
 sondern die Entscheidung der Landesrundfunkanstalten,  die stehen  über allem, 
über dem Gesetz und jeglicher staatlichen Kontrolle, die scheren sich einen Dreck darum, 
 was der Bürger will


----------



## drboe (23 August 2005)

Leute, 

sein wir doch ehrlich: DAB zwangsweise ist das Beste, was uns passieren kann. Wir betrachten bei der Gelegenheit einfach kritisch unsere High-End Anlage und überlegen, wann über den Tuner das letzte Mal gute Musik zu hören war. Meist kommt doch von irgendeinem Dudelsender der ewig gleiche, vom Computer gemischte Klangteppich. Wahlweise in der Mischung "Oldies but Goldies", Pop aus den 80ern, 90ern, ab 2000 bis heute oder Körperverletztung in Form von "Volksmusik". Dazwischen nervige Moderatoren, die von Musik keine Ahnung haben, sich oder dümmliche Witzchen präsentieren bzw. zum nächsten "Telefonschreck" überleiten - auch das sehr, sehr witzig. Kommt doch einmal der musikalische Glücksfall, ein Interpret, der wirklich musikalisch ist und mit Leidenschaft singt, so quatscht der Moderator bzw. die Moderatoren darüber oder der Titel wird von Stund an täglich mindestens 10 mal gespielt, dass er einem zu den Ohren herausquillt. Dann kommt die Werbung; entweder direkt oder in Form lustiger Gewinnspiele. Und wozu ertragen wir das Alles?  Damit wir den Verkehrsfunk nicht verpassen, weil es zum Job leider an der vertrackten Kreuzung vorbei oder über die Autobahn geht. Dies Vorbereitung   ist ineffektiv und in 10 Jahren bestimmt nicht mehr zeitgemäß. - Das Programm ist dann ziemlich sicher noch öder, die Oldies 10 Jahre älter, die Moderatoren immer noch nervig. Soll man sich das antun? - Entweder hat man man die Strasse neu gebaut hat, Sprit ist so teuer, dass man das Fahrrad oder öffentliche Verkehrsmittel nimmt, oder Navigation samt Stauerwarner etc. im Kfz sind 2015 längst Standard. 

So what? Weg mit der Kiste - nie wieder Radio! Gut, die Moderatoren und andere Mitarbeiter der Sender werden arbeitslos, die Werbebranche keucht ein wenig, aber sonst? Erstmal wird GEZ gespart, weil im TV sieht es bezüglich der Qualität ja auch trostlos aus (leider muss man das für den PC wieder ausgeben, falls man Internet in 10 Jahren noch ertragen kann). Dann die Ruhe, die man allenfalls mit ein paar guten Scheiben "stören" kann. Ich sehe wirklich viele Vorteile. Wahlwerbung z. B. fällt völlig flach. Da müßte der Abgeordnete sich schon bis an die Haustür trauen. So nah mag der den Bürger aber gewiß nicht. Und wenn doch, dann hilft ein altes Hausmittel gegen Vampire: Knoblauch. Und den alten Tuner kann man ihm bei der Gelegenheit auch an den Kopf werfen.

In diesem Sinne: DAB kann kommen - an mir geht es vorbei 

M. Boettcher


----------



## News (23 August 2005)

Zum Glück gibt es ja nicht nur die - zu Recht so beschriebenen - Dudelfunker mit Pop-Einerlei, nervigen Moderationen etc..
Hier in Berlin bietet der öffentlich-rechtliche Rundfunk RBB durchaus anderes. Und das gilt nicht nur für die Kultur- und Klassikkanäle.
Was ich höre:
- Inforadio (na schön, da ist die Klangqualität zweitrangig)
- Radio Eins (ordentlicher Pop & Rock-Mix, plus Sondersendungen)
- (Jugend-) Radio Fritz, wo es ebenfalls nicht nur Chartsbrei gibt, sondern Schwerpunktsendungen zu bestimmten Musikstilen. 

Vielleicht bin ich befangen, da ich beim Vorgängersender für SFB2 und Radio 4U tätig war. Aber auch jetzt - als reiner Konsument - finde ich die Angebote viel besser als den Privatfunk.
Ohne Radio würde mir vieles Neue entgehen. Vor den CD-Regalen im Laden würde ich wie der Ochse vorm Tore stehen, weil ich keine Ahnung hätte, was denn das für Songs sind. MTV und Viva sind ja wg. Klingeltonwerbung auch keine Alternative.

*P.S.* Kurz noch zum eigentlichen Thema:
Natürlich sind Zwangsmaßnahmen ärgerlich. Aber dramatischer als bei DVB-T finde ich es nicht. Meinen 8-Zentimeter-Handfernseher und einen tragbaren mit 25 cm Bildröhre kann ich auch nicht mehr benutzen. Handliche Settop-Boxen gibt's dafür nicht.

Digitalradio wird wohl kommen, ob DAB jedoch der Standard wird, ist fraglich, siehe mabb-Erklärung gegen DAB

Immerhin klingt DAB mit 192 kB/s aber subjektiv etwas besser als UKW - vor allem bei digitalen Mitschnitten, weil die A/D-Wandlung entfällt.

Ohne Zwang könnte sich übrigens wohl auch DVB-T nicht ausbreiten.
Einen Parallelbetrieb analog/digital will offenbar niemand finanzieren.


----------



## formerly-nown-as-gast (23 August 2005)

Hi,

wenn die MI so weitermacht, dann ist mir persönlich der Radioempfang im Jahre 2015 eh schnuppe, denn:

Zu dieser Zeit wird es die MI eh geschafft haben, den Rundkunkanstallten genau vorzugeben, was sie spielen dürfen und das wird dann nicht dass sein, was eh schon gut läuft und sich gut verkauft, weil es einfach gut ist, sondern der Schrott, der vermehrt im Handel und den Rundfunkanstallten auftaucht:

- schlechte Remakes von guten Klassikern
- schlechte Remakes von schlechten Klassikern
- schlechte möchtegern Klassiker
- Ringtones, die es in die Charts schaffen
- pubertierende Teens, die meinen, es in die Charts würden zu puschen haben wollen können müssen bohlen 
- Greise, die meinen, es nochmal versuchen zu müssen
- 3,5 Minuten der Kammerton "A", weil es "Hipp" ist
- Bravo-Hits 35 (tausend)
- MTV-Hits 35 (tausend) (früher VIVA-Hits)
- Best of Kübelböck, Drews, Blanco, Heino, (hier beliebiges eintragen), etc..
- (hier ebenfalls beliebig ergänzen)

Und es ist mir dann egal, ob das über ADR, UKW, DVB-T, DVB-S, DVB-C (Ist dann digi über den Computer), DVB-UMTS, Winamp etc. läuft: Die Musik wird nicht besser, wenn die technische Übertragungsqualität steigt (Fäkalien riechen auch nicht besser, nur weil man sie massiv bewirbt und alles andere verbietet).

Also mal ehrlich:

Ich habe bereits vor einigen Jahren aufgehört, mir Musik zu kaufen, nicht nur weil sie kopiergeschützt ist, nicht nur weil sie zu teuer ist, sondern weil sie einfach SCHROTT ist!

Momentan gibt es noch wenige Ausnahmen, da greife ich dann auch gerne zu (und tausche sie auch wieder um, weil mein Autowechsler nicht jedes DRM verträgt )

Aber, und nochmal gesagt, dass ist meine Meinung, es liegt an der Qualität der Darbietung nicht an der Übertragung.

Dennoch sehe ich es kommen:

Ich stehe an einem schönen Tag im Jahre 2016 an eine roten Ampel, habe alle Fester im Auto geöffnet und trällere selber ein altes Lied der Doors, da werde ich auf einmal urplötzlich von der MI-Polizei verhaftet wegen Copyright-Verletzung, Urheberrechts-Verletzung, eingeschnittenen Rechten auf freie Meinungsäusserung, unerlaubtem Spass-haben an einer roten Ampel, nicht erfolgtem Zwangskonsum der Mi, (hier auch wieder was beliebiges eintragen bitte), etc..

Danke





PS: Falls dem ein oder anderen dieser Beitrag nun doch etwas zu weit hergeholt oder utopisch erscheint:

Wir sind hier im "Off-Topic / Geplauder"-Forum 

Für einige Passagen möglicherweise: [/satire]

Gruesse aus dem Ruhrgebiet,
Jens


----------



## drboe (24 August 2005)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Glück gibt es ja nicht nur die - zu Recht so beschriebenen - Dudelfunker mit Pop-Einerlei, nervigen Moderationen etc..





			
				taz 19.05.2005 schrieb:
			
		

> Fast 30 Sender bedudeln Berlin. ... plappert's munter auf Fritz... Ein Sender am Rande des Nervenzusammenbruchs auf Stimmenfang im Altersheim? ... Wie nennt man die Mischung aus "Flippers", "Rosenstolz" und "Mull of Kintyre"? - "Ausgewogen", sagt ein Anrufer und bekommt zur Strafe einen DVD-Player.
> ...
> "Damit ist es 12.46 Uhr - die dicksten Beats, die schwersten Jungs, der fetteste Mix". Die Musik klingt allerdings schwer nach Ersatz-HipHop. Aber Kiss FM (98,8) kann noch blöder, wie sie mit ihrer "Titte, melde dich"-Aktion (nackte Hörerinnenbrüste im Internet) locker gezeigt haben. Nur die Hörer sind noch blöder: Der Marktanteil steigt.
> ...
> ...


Klingt wirklich schwer nach einer lebendigen Rundfunklandschaft, die sich völlig von der in anderen Regionen unterscheidet.   Es gibt sogar einen Sender, bei dem die Werbesprüche exakt so sind, wie bei einem in Hamburg.

Wie groß war doch gleich der Marktanteil von RBB?

ÖR Anstalten folgen m. E. dem Zeitgeist und den privaten Anbietern. Vor Jahren hörte ich morgens häufig NDR1 - Hamburg Welle. Dann entschloss man sich den Musikmix für die ältere Generation anzupassen, wie das in den anderen Landesanstaltendes NDR schon länger der Fall war. Ich konnte bis dahin mit meinen sichtbaren Altersringen gut leben. Aber dass ich schlagartig so stark gealtert wäre, quasi über Nacht, das hätte mir auffallen müssen. Seit dem ist das Programm m. E. reinste Körperverletzung.  
NDR2 konnte über Jahrzehnte mit einem recht guten Mix aus Musik und Wort glänzen. Mittags gab es eine ganze Stunde Informationen aus aller Welt, vorwiegend Korrespondentenbeiträge. Die Nachrichten zur vollen Stunde waren ca. 5 min lang. Seit die Wortbeiträge nicht einmal mehr 90 Sekunden lang sein dürfen ist der Mittagskurier tot und die Nachrichten dauern noch  3 min. inklusive Wetterbericht; dann komt der Verkehrsfunk. Zwei intellektuelle Leichtgewichte labern den lieben langen Tag wie die Plaudertaschen privater Sender auch. Klar, ich könnte für Wortbeiträge einen Info-Kanal wählen. Ich will aber nicht ausschließlich Wortbeiträge, ebensowenig wie ich dauernd Oldies, Jazz oder Klassik hören will. D. h. ich müßte immer wechseln, schon weil es nicht jedermanns Sache ist alle 30-60 Minuten die gleichen Infos zu hören. M. E. ist guter Rundfunk mehr oder weniger tot bzw. in Nischen verdrängt, wo man zu später Stunde den alten Zeiten nachtrauern kann, als ein Moderator oft seine eigenen Platten mitbrachte und wirklich etwas zu den Künstlern zu sagen hatte. 



			
				News schrieb:
			
		

> Kurz noch zum eigentlichen Thema:
> Natürlich sind Zwangsmaßnahmen ärgerlich. Aber dramatischer als bei DVB-T finde ich es nicht. Meinen 8-Zentimeter-Handfernseher und einen tragbaren mit 25 cm Bildröhre kann ich auch nicht mehr benutzen. Handliche Settop-Boxen gibt's dafür nicht.
> ...
> Ohne Zwang könnte sich übrigens wohl auch DVB-T nicht ausbreiten.
> Einen Parallelbetrieb analog/digital will offenbar niemand finanzieren.


DVB-T ist eigentlich eine Technik für Minderheiten: in Norddeutschland sind die meisten per Kabel oder Satellit TV versorgt. Zudem gibt es Alternativen: Kabel oder SAT-Schüssel, so dass man ausweichen kann. Auch dürften die meisten Bürger die Fernsehgeräte vorwiegend stationär betreiben, was das Investment automatisch begrenzt, und mehr Radios als Fernseher haben. Ich habe einmal gezählt: hier im Haus gibt es 4 stationäre Radios, 3 mobile Geräte und einen Fernseher. 
Wenn schon ein DVB-T Empfänger verfügbar ist: die sind vorbereitet digitale Rundfunkkanäle zu verwalten. Also könnte man den auch nutzen. Aber nein: politisch gewollt ist es DAB zu schützen. DAB gibt es schon seit Jahren, aber so gut wie niemanden interessiert es und kaum einer will es haben. Was würden wir tun, wenn die Politik uns zwingen will unverkäufliche VW-Käfer oder Trabbis zu fahren? Revolution, wie zur Beendigung der DDR?

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (17 Dezember 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/67494


> Schweden stoppt Ausbau des digitalen Rundfunks
> In Schweden bleibt das analoge Radio vorerst erhalten. Kulturminister Leif Pagrotsky gab am
> Freitag einen Regierungsbeschluss bekannt, nach dem der geplante Ausbau des DAB-Sendernetzes
> zunächst gestoppt wird und keine weiteren Lizenzen für den digitalen Rundfunk vergeben werden.
> ...


welch weise Erkenntnis,  ob man bei uns  auch zur Vernunft zurückkehren wird...


----------



## Captain Picard (16 Juli 2009)

*AW: Digitalradio nach dem DAB-Standard: Behördenwillkür*

heise online - 16.07.09 - Endgültiges Aus für DAB?


> Die sich über Jahre hinschleppende DAB-Einführung in Deutschland steht damit vor dem Aus. Vor einem Monat hatte der Verband Privater Rundfunk Telemedien e.V. (VPRT) sich gegen die eigentlich für Herbst geplante Einführung von DAB+ – einer erweiterten Form des DAB-Standards – ausgesprochen. Mit dem Wegfall der DAB-Gelder von ARD und Deutschlandfunk scheint die Fortführung des Projektes fraglicher denn je.


Das totgeborene Kind sollte endlich beerdigt werden.
DVB-T macht Sinn, da  neue TV-Receiver mit entsprechende Decodern ausgerüstet sind und 
ältere durch externe Decoder aufgerüstet werden können.
Bei standfesten Geräten ist das kein nenneswerter  Nachteil und der Vorteil eines  deutlich verbesserten terrestrischen TV- Programmangebots  liegt  auf der Hand.
Bei Radioempfang sieht es aber drastisch  ungünstiger aus. Zig Millionen Radios wären de facto Schrott.


----------



## Wembley (17 Juli 2009)

*AW: Digitalradio nach dem DAB-Standard: Behördenwillkür*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Das totgeborene Kind sollte endlich beerdigt werden.


Das Ziel, bis 2015 digitales Radio einzuführen, wird verdammt schwer zu erreichen sein. 
Es kommt ja noch hinzu, dass in den USA mit HD-Radio ein anderer Standard eingeführt wurde, aber man kommt auch dort, was die Akzeptanz anlangt, nicht vom Fleck. Auch in Europa liebäugelt der eine oder andere mit der Einführung von HD-Radio. Problem: HD-Radio läuft übers UKW-Band und da die digitalen Programmangebote neben den analogen auch ein wenig Platz brauchen, kann es in Europa wegen des größeren "Gedränges" im UKW-Bereich im Gegensatz zu den USA "eng" werden.

In Ö gab es in Wien und Innsbruck (damit niemand, der von Bayern nach Südtirol fährt oder umgekehrt auf DAB verzichten muss) von 2000 bis 2008 versuchsweise DAB. Jetzt aber ist DAB in Ö stumm. Wurde auch nie groß bekanntgemacht oder gar promotet. Viele DAB-Radios dürften in Ö nicht im Einsatz gewesen sein. Anderswo hat man DAB auch beerdigt z. B. in Finnland.


> DVB-T macht Sinn, da  neue TV-Receiver mit entsprechende Decodern ausgerüstet sind und
> ältere durch externe Decoder aufgerüstet werden können.
> Bei standfesten Geräten ist das kein nenneswerter  Nachteil und der Vorteil eines  deutlich verbesserten terrestrischen TV- Programmangebots  liegt  auf der Hand.


In Deutschland ist das Angebot durchaus gut. In Ö ist es eher ein Trauerspiel. Mehrwert eigentlich nur 3Sat. Aber nur, wenn man nicht in der Pampa wohnt.


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Juli 2009)

*AW: Digitalradio nach dem DAB-Standard: Behördenwillkür*

Netzwelt-Ticker: Öffentlich-rechtliches Digitalradio floppt - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt


> Die KEF wirft den beteiligten Sendeanstalten vor, kein tragfähiges Konzept für eine erneute DAB-Einführung vorgelegt zu haben. "Insbesondere fehlt eine Abstimmung mit der Mehrheit der privaten Hörfunkanbieter", ohne die das Deutschlandradio sein Programm nur in Ballungsräumen ausstrahlen könnte. Damit würde DABplus nicht wesentlich mehr Hörer erreichen als jetzt mit UKW. "Hinzukommen unzureichende Aussagen zu zukünftigen Programmangeboten, welche ausschließlich über das Digitalradio verbreitet werden sollen", heißt es in der kritikreichen KEF-Pressemitteilung. "Ferner fehlen konkrete Planungen für multimediale Zusatzangebote."


----------

